# Ist dieses Netzteil für das neue System o.k.?



## Wastlline (6. Juni 2021)

Für ein baldiges neues System eine Frage zum geplanten Netzteil: TUF gaming z590- Plus, I7 11700K, Kingston.a 2000 500GB, G.Skill Tr. Z RGB 16GB DDR4-16GTZ. Geplantes Netzteil BQ. Straight Power 750W oder 850W-80 Plus Gold.


----------



## be quiet! Support (7. Juni 2021)

Hallo,

das kommt natürlich noch hauptsächlich auf die genutzte GPU an.
Hier ist der meiste Stromverbrauch, bei GPU und CPU.
Zur Ermittlung des Verbrauchs, kann auch gerne der PSU Kalkulator auf unser Homepage genutzt werden:
Netzteil-Kalkulator 

VG

Marco


----------

